# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Trachyonychia

## soestdijk

Heeft iemand ervaring met de "nagelziekte" trachyonychia"?
Ik vind het een afschuwelijk gezicht. Mijn dermatoloog zegt dat er niets aan te doen is en dat het niet meer over gaat. Tips??

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je me vertellen wat het met je nagels doet en hoe ze er dan uitzien?
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Soestdijk en Agnes,

Ik heb even informatie gezocht en vond het volgende:

*Trachyonichia* 
Trachyonichia is een grijs-opaque nagel met een ruw oppervlak, die bros en kwetsbaar aan het uiteinde is en makkelijk splijt. Het is een vorm van nageldystrophie die ook gezien wordt bij alopecia areata, psoriasis, lichen planus en atopisch eczeem.
_(Bron: huidziekten.nl)_

http://nagel.startpagina.nl/prikbord...e#msg-12223420 hier staat een plaatje van nageldystrofie, is dat wat jij hebt Soestdijk, want er staat dat er dan acryl op kan zodat de nagel beter beschermd wordt... 

Hier staat ook een plaatje van Mediane canaliforme nageldystrofie en daar staat dat er niks aan gedaan kan worden.

*Groeistoornissen van de nagel*
*Inleiding*
Groeistoornissen van de nagel worden meestal veroorzaakt door een afwijking in het nagelbed. Mogelijke oorzaken van groeistoornissen van de nagel zijn verwondingen, blootstelling aan bepaalde chemische stoffen, infecties, nagelbijten, bepaalde hart-, long-, nier-, lever-, schildklier- en huidaandoeningen. Groeistoornissen van de nagel komen bij mannen en vrouwen voor, vooral bij jongvolwassenen. De medische term voor deze aandoening is nageldystrofie.
*Verschijnselen, diagnose en behandeling*
De verschijnselen zijn afhankelijk van de oorzaak en ernst van de aandoening. Zo kan de nagel een afwijkende kleur, vorm of structuur krijgen of sterk verdikt worden. Tevens kunnen er putjes, randen en vlekken optreden en kan de nagel afwijkend gekromd zijn of loslaten.
De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de medische voorgeschiedenis, het verhaal van de patiënt en de verschijnselen. Tevens wordt een lichamelijk onderzoek verricht en worden aanvullende onderzoeken uitgevoerd zoals een biopsie , immunofluorescentietesten en gespecialiseerde kleuringstechnieken.
De behandeling kan bestaan uit het knippen van de misvormde nagels, het reinigen van de nagels in warm en zout water, het gebruik van geneesmiddelen om infecties te bestrijden , aanbrengen of toedienen van corticosteroïden , operaties , bevriezing , bestraling , lichttherapie of laserbehandeling. 
_(Bron: nl.wikipedia.org en gezondvgz.nl)_

Sterkte Soestdijk, ik hoop dat er toch een oplossing voor je tussen zit!
Als de dermatoloog niks kan doen kun je eventueel kijken of een schoonheidsspecialiste of pedicure iets voor je kan betekenen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## soestdijk

Beste Luuss en Agnes,
Wat lief dat jullie meteen reageren. Mijn nagels zien er net zo uit als op de plaatjes, een duimnagel is onderaan helemaal gespleten en de overige nagels zitten onder de puntjes en splijten boven aan. Ik houd ze heel kort. Acryl nagels zouden een optie zijn maar ik vind het een tamelijk dure aangelegenheid en een nadeel dat ik telkens weer terug moet. Liefs en veel dank! Marian, Soestdijk.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Marian,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Lijkt me niet fijn om zo'n duimnagel te hebben, zowel qua uiterlijk ziet het er niet mooi uit en het lijkt me ook pijnlijk, of heb jij daar geen last van?
Ja acryl nagels zijn wel prijzig inderdaad, maar vaak is er wel een soort garantie op dat als ze binnen zoveel tijd eraf vallen of beschadigd raken het gratis gerepareerd wordt...
Doe je je nagels ook in zo'n bad met warm water en zout zoals hierboven staat?

Liefs Luuss

----------

